# Madico Onyx vs Charcoal



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

*Madico Onyx vs Charcoal window tint*

I have a red 2015 A3. My local tint guy said he installs Madico Charcoal.

What are your opinions of the Charcoal vs Onyx tints offered by Madico? Pics please!

I'm looking for more of a black tint and don't want something that looks grey / off colored

What will look best?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I personally prefer a smoked look vs straight black.


----------

